# HD Theatre changing to Velocity



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Discovery Communications Inc. is launching a television network for rich guys and their toys.

Called Velocity, the new network will replace the current network HD Theater in some 40 million homes on Sept. 25, Discovery officials said Thursday. The target audience is men with incomes of $150,000 a year and more.

http://www.centurylink.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=1016


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/42588391/ns/today-entertainment/


> Called Velocity, the new network will replace the current network HD Theater in some 40 million homes on Sept. 25, Discovery officials said Thursday. The target audience is men with incomes of $150,000 a year and more.


Yet another useless crap channel if you ask me. I'm just curious if it gets moved to the HD Extra pack with the rebrand.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like much of the planned programming is already running on HD Theater.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Exactly. The re-branding is following the direction the programming has already gone, not vice versa.

Much like when TNN became Spike. The programming was already in place. They just slapped a name on it more in line with the existing programming


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

HD Theater was more or less launched as one of the first HD channels.... when HD came to our livingrooms in 2004-ish or so, you would get some of the big networks, NBC, ABC, CBS etc in HD and then you would get HD Theater to showcase what HD can do, as not all programs were in HD. It's one of the first all-HD stations.

With HD becoming so much main stream, and with most providers providing at LEAST 50+ HD channels to the public, even the ******-donkey backwardville cable provider, a station that brands itself having only HD programming is not really needed anymore. HD programming is all around us now.

"HD Theater" isn't really a brand name anymore.... "Velocity" is a brand name that could work much better for a TV station.

As said above: This is nothing more then a rebranding.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I already emailed Xfinity and requested they drop this channel in favor of the HD feed of DIY. I wont bother emailing DirecTv because the >$150,000 annual income is their target subscriber, so they will probably remap this channel in 3 slots like they do The101


----------



## Chrismon1001 (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if this channel will be kept when there contract is up. I guess it will depend on ratings, but if the shows are going to be close to what they have now and the ratings keep dropping then my money would say we will be losing this channel soon unless Discovery Networks cuts a nice deal. We lost G4 who had ratings that was going back up slowly, and didn't even have a price increase. This is all hypothetical, and only what I think may happen, from what Derek Chang said.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Really, another stupid name change. Spike and now Velocity? Come on...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gphvid said:


> Really, another stupid name change. Spike and now Velocity? Come on...


Fits right in with the existing MavTV.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

HD Theater has been on channel 5710 labeled "TEST" for a couple of weeks now. I've enjoyed watching Overhaulin'.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

John79605 said:


> HD Theater has been on channel 5710 labeled "TEST" for a couple of weeks now. I've enjoyed watching Overhaulin'.


Minor correction: 5710 has been there for a few years.
(Reported added on 08-29-07, 07:20 PM ET - conversion to MPEG4 reported 12-04-08, 04:20 AM ET.)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

gphvid said:


> Really, another stupid name change. Spike and now Velocity? Come on...


Let us not forget Fox Sports to Root Sports


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Terry K said:


> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/42588391/ns/today-entertainment/
> 
> Yet another useless crap channel if you ask me. I'm just curious if it gets moved to the HD Extra pack with the rebrand.


If what you mean is the Platinum pack HD Theater is already in that pack. Everyone with an HD receiver gets it on the "Test" channel w/o guide data. I wonder if that will change when the name changes to Velocity?

HD Theater is a better "Test" channel than the Harry's Steakhouse fish tank we used to get.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Let us not forget Fox Sports to Root Sports


HUH?


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

dennispap said:


> Discovery Communications Inc. is launching a television network for rich guys and their toys.
> 
> Called Velocity, the new network will replace the current network HD Theater in some 40 million homes on Sept. 25, Discovery officials said Thursday. The target audience is men with incomes of $150,000 a year and more.
> 
> http://www.centurylink.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=1016


If I dream like I make that much, do I count as a target audience? Most expensive thing in my house is the furniture my Grandparents purchased for me as a graduation gift. So the target audience would be them, but I have their expensive furniture


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> HUH?


Just an example of another new odd name ... which only applies to the three DirecTV owned "FoxSports" channels that changed names to "ROOT Sports". The rest remained "FoxSports".


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

James Long said:


> Just an example of another new odd name ... which only applies to the three DirecTV owned "FoxSports" channels that changed names to "ROOT Sports". The rest remained "FoxSports".


I'm Sorry about that, I forgot that applied only to those 3 specific channels


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

Discovery HD Theater was the first HD channel I had back when I still had my C-Band system running. I added the HD decoder to my Digicypher receiver and was blown away. I've yet to see anything that matched that channel picture quality wise on a C-Band system.

One nice thing about it was that it was nearly ad free. It carried the best of the Discovery Channel programming in a limited interruption format. Since they rebranded it to HD Theater, dropping the "Discovery" bit, it has been mostly showing the same programming over and over for years. I suppose it was intended to showcase high quality HD to newbies, but it would become boring pretty quickly once you saw all the shows in their library.

I'd be happy to see Dish drop it and replace it with something more interesting.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah yeah, heard it all before...just a rebranding. I'd be surprised if it actually lasts for a long time before going to just another generic channel that reruns Crank Yankers (if Syfy doesn't get it first :lol: like they have Web Soup :lol:


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

When are they going to rebrand Planet Green since there isn't anything "green" about the content of the network now days?

I really liked some of those shows like Greenovators, World's Greenest Homes, and Renovation Nation.

Liked HD Theatre, Cafe Racer is pretty decent and there are a few other shows that aren't bad either.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually HD Theater and it's car shows are the only reason I am sticking with Directv right now. Otherwise I would switch to a carrier that had Top Gear in HD. I think the Velocity name is quite fitting. But then I prefer turning a wrench to sitting and watching round ball. Just me.


----------

